# Cruze rear diffuser question about new exhaust tip



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey all, I just bought myself this diffuser off ebay and it arrived yesterday. I'm wondering, for those that have it, what exhaust tip you went with or if you just did a whole new exhaust. I can't mount it until I figure out the tailpipe issue or it'll look quite odd. Thanks


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I got the other 1 .. no exhaust tip . it's just plastic and it helps me identify me cruzen in these parking lots when the grocery getters flock in ..
Why change the exhaust ? unless you want to !


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I am sure with that diffuser you can run your stock exhaust.... it has a cut-out for the tip on the diffuser itself so you should be good either way, a well known shop in your area can manage! good luck.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Do you have our are you thinking about doing an aftermarket exhaust? I'd have a shop do a muffler delete to start with a twin tip. Most exhaust shops will have a few options, just choose the one you like the most. Go custom tho so they can get it sitting up there right the first time.


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

I saw the diffusers with the fake exhaust tips online, but felt like if I was going to do it I'd get the one with the exhaust cut out. I was planning on leaving the stock exhaust for the time being at least due to cost, but I have to cut off the end of the tailpipe which angles down to the ground and install a new tip as well as cut a hole in the bumper to accommodate for the diffuser/twin tip exhaust. 

I was just wanting to know what tips others used with this diffuser.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I know some thing that you are going to find out . let me know when you find out !


----------

